# Adding to path in autoexec.bat



## tregina1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I have recently started using Windows 98. I have installed the Java API and am preparing to install the Perl interpreter. I had them both installed in my previous system, which was running Windows 95. I had gone into autoexec.bat and added Java and Perl to the path before. However, in Windows 98, I was surprized to see that autoexec.bat is completely empty. If I add Java and Perl to the path, will I need to put a full path statement, something like

PATH=C:\;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\PERL;C:\J2DSK1.4 ?

Any help, instruction, reassurance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## elmurado (May 13, 2003)

I found this helpful a while ago...
http://www.tafe.sa.edu.au/institutes/torrens-valley/programs/eit/pcsupport/autobat.htm


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

If you really need to add a path, use the following:

Path=%path%; C:\PERL;C:\J2DSK1.4


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Tregina1:

Windows 98/98SE normally doesn't need *anything* listed in the AUTOEXEC.BAT and CONFIG.SYS files.


----------

